# Estonia 2013



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A quick taste of my week long trip to Estonia.

This is a female partially melanistic adder (to me they are only truely melanistic if there are totally black).

This one was from Naissaar Island last weekend.

This is not a true macro shot as it was taken with a 20mm ultra wide angle lens.

Unless you know what you are doing this is not to be attempted.

This is copyright protected so use it at your risk! I have won copyright in the past


----------

